# إستفسار .. عن وظيفة مهندس سلامة .. لخريج هندسة كهربائيه



## الفارس m5 (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


نا من السعودية وخريج حديث من جامعة أم القرى قسم الهندسة الكهربائية
وجاني والحمد لله عرض عمل من الشركة السعودية للكهرباء لكن على وظيفة "" مهندس سلامة"" ضمن قطاع الأمن الصناعي . 
دائرة مكافحة الحرائق ومنع الخسائر .

وبسأل هل مهام مهندس السلامة ؟؟
وهل لها مستقبل جيد .. سواء في الشركة نفسها أو في شركة أخرى ؟؟

وشاكر لكم


----------



## almighdad1111 (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
سبحان الله انا سالت نفس السؤال في منتدي اخر وساحصل علي الرد ان شاء الله 
الاخ الفارس مبروك الوظيفه 
احب ان افيدك ان هنك منتدي متخصص في هندسة الامن والسلامة لتستفيد ويستفيد الجميع
http://eng-mep.com/vb/index.php
والسلام عليكم ارجو الدعاء لي بالتوظيف


----------

